# Evocations of the Archmagi



## Wycen (Feb 29, 2004)

Howdy, I know this project was pushed back, but I'm just curious for any update you may be able to provide.

Thanks


----------



## Wycen (Jul 15, 2004)

It's the one year anniversary of the submission deadline for Evocations and so I thought it would be a good idea to bump this.

Last I heard, back in November or December of last year, was this project was delayed.

Any more word of when this might get going again?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 16, 2004)

It's not really the party line, but this is one of those instances where my enthusiasm for a product dropped off sharply after worked started.  Rather than being, "Cool, look at all the nifty evocations," it was, "Wow . . . this is a lot of editing.  If we'd had the foresight to include a mandatory layout requirement, so that all the submissions would fit the same format, it would've been much easier.  As it is, I have it ready to work on, but other projects with more immediate deadlines have kept cropping up.

Sorry.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jul 17, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> It's not really the party line, but this is one of those instances where my enthusiasm for a product dropped off sharply after worked started.  Rather than being, "Cool, look at all the nifty evocations," it was, "Wow . . . this is a lot of editing.  If we'd had the foresight to include a mandatory layout requirement, so that all the submissions would fit the same format, it would've been much easier.  As it is, I have it ready to work on, but other projects with more immediate deadlines have kept cropping up.
> 
> Sorry.




Thanks for the candor. Good luck getting back to the project. Does this mean though that all contributions are being accepted, or that portions of all of them are? No acceptance/rejection letters were sent out.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 17, 2004)

We never sent out acceptance or rejection notifications, because the project floundered.  I do have the near-finalized list of spells on my computer, but it would take a bit of cross-checking to get all the names in order, and unless we actually get the book back onto a schedule, I don't see the point of telling anyone good or bad news.

All it takes, though, is a few words from Jake or Russ, and I'll get back to it.  That'll push off Lyceian Arcana some more, though, which was pushed off because the magazine was reconstituted during the final stages of Elements Revised.


----------



## Wycen (Jul 19, 2004)

Well the good or bad news would let us try to polish those entries found lacking for possible recycling somewhere else, though I'd much prefer to see them all under the Enworld flag.    

I do recall you mentioned the printed stack of entries was 200 pages, so that is a heap a burnin' love.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Dec 1, 2004)

Is there any revision to this book's status please? I have a use for my submission if this isn't going to go anywhere in a year. (And would be willing to write replacements if they were accepted.)


----------



## Dextra (Dec 1, 2004)

Good question.
I'm looking into it.
Right now Ryan's busy with the magazine and the LA book, Hound's in school full time and freelancing with impending deadlines, and I'm up to my expletive deleted in Arsenals, but I'll see if I can't light a fireball under the ENP tail and get this out- or at the very least, release the content to the original authors.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks! I'd appreciate it either way. When do you expect to know? In a couple weeks?


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Dec 2, 2004)

Hmmm... I submited some stuff way back when, but after it disappeared completely for a long time, I assume it had died and I used some of the stuff elsewhere (in a product that is now just awaiting art). Is this potentially probablatic?

(Note that I have not yet used the prestiege class I submitted, which was really my favorite part)


----------



## Dextra (Dec 2, 2004)

*Bad News*

Sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings, but apparently when Ryan's computer died a few months back, it took all of the submissions with it.

If you submitted something and want to use it elsewhere, please do so with ENPublishing's blessings and apologies.

If you wish to re-submit, I heartily encourage you to do so.  Just make sure you're up to 3.5 snuff!  We hope to be able to release the book in May.  Actually I hope to get it out earlier, but we've got a busy release schedule with the "A" Line right now, and have to dedicate March to putting out the Portable Hole for April 1st.  PLUS, Hound really wants to work in some evocative prestige classes, so would need some time to write those up, AND it'd take a huge amount of time to sort/sift through the submissions.  I'll post here in about a week as to where to send the submissions- I don't know if it'll be to me, to Ryan, or someone else who wants to take up the mantle of project lead.  Whomever is in charge will post specific guidelines as to format, what to include, etc.  Be sure that if you do re-submit you follow the guidelines exactly, otherwise we may just toss the whole thing out the electronic window.

I'm really sorry for the delay in getting this information out.  It seems as though nobody wanted to have to break the news, so I'm going to take the heat on this one.  I'm also looking into enstating a rule that anyone with ENP who has company material on their HD be required to do a CDR backup monthly to prevent this sort of tragey in the future.  I know I'm about to do so!

Thanks for your patience and understanding.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Dec 2, 2004)

Dextra said:
			
		

> Sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings, but apparently when Ryan's computer died a few months back, it took all of the submissions with it.
> 
> If you submitted something and want to use it elsewhere, please do so with ENPublishing's blessings and apologies.
> ....
> Thanks for your patience and understanding.




Thanks for your honesty. I'll send something in when the new guidelines are announced.


----------

